# NCP Hobbies



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I've never done business with NCP Hobbies before.
If I order slot cars and parts from them will I receive it and in a timely manner ?

*NCP Hobbies http://www.ncphobbies.com/*

__________________


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Short answer, no.... I would never do business with them again, their business model is "customer last, we'll get to you when we feel like it....maybe".

There is another thread on this from a while back as well, there are way too many good people to order from without giving NCP your money.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I had same problems with NCP in the past. They took forever on shipping, messed up my orders so never again with them.

Wes


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks guys.

I was browsing NCP Hobbies website.
I seen a lot of the things they offer seems too good to be true.

I was looking for some discontinued PAR579 24 scale Parma 4" WB Flexi-4 chassis kits.
Which are hard to find.










I got some from REH distributing 4 years ago.
But they have been sold out of those for a long time.

So NCP Hobbies can go pound sand where the sun don't shine.

__________________


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I was the one who started that thread a while back.I didn't have any problem with them. I got my stuff in about a week and a half (it was over a holiday weekend) and it was the stuff I ordered so I can't complain. In fact I was just looking at their site last night, I'll try them again.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've done a ton of business with them in the past, but it's been a while. They were my main dealer when I first got back into the hobby. Sometimes the orders took a little longer to arrive than I expected, and there was one time when they made a mistake... but overall, they were good to me... even threw in an occasional bonus, like a free Tyco U-turn cop car and on on anther occasion, they gave me a free Wizard Storm... but at that point I had probably spent a few grand with them.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

NCP has a huge selection of some real high dollar racing slot cars and parts.
A lot of thing that the manufactures or REH and Eagle don't even have.

They have a phone number on their website (419) 898-2333

Has anyone tried to call them or e-mail them ?

__________________


----------

